# V Ram Kühlung notwendig auf der Grafikkarte durch Heatsinks?



## Boardstein (16. August 2016)

*V Ram Kühlung notwendig auf der Grafikkarte durch Heatsinks?*

Hallo liebe XHardware Community,

ich habe im Betrieb eine ZOTAC GeForce GTX 970 Dual Fan.

Temperaturwerte bei Arma 3 waren mit original Kühler 80 Grad.

Den Temperaturwert konnte ich um 25 % senken durch Verbau eines ARCTIC Accelero Twin Turbo II.

Hier sieht meine Grafikkarte ohne Kühler. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...native-luftkuehler-gtx970-80-a-front_full.jpg

Nun könnte ich Heatsinks an den 4 rechten Ram Bausteinen anbringen aber bei den 2 oberen und 2 unteren nur zur hälfte am liebsten garnicht.

Die Frage ist erstens ist es notwendig?

Und zweitens sollte ich dann lieber wieder auf Originalkähler zurück bauen dafür aber 25 % höheren GPU Wärmewert in Kauf nehmen?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Boardstein


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. August 2016)

*AW: V Ram Kühlung notwendig auf der Grafikkarte durch Heatsinks?*

Zwingend notwendig sind Kühlkörper für den RAM nicht sofern er im direkten Luftstrom liegt, dennoch ist es wesentlich gesünder für den vRAM wenn er nicht ständig an seinem Temperaturlimit arbeiten muss. Im schlimmsten Fall kann es dir passieren, dass die Karte unter längerer Last instabil wird wenn der RAM zu heiß wird.
Bei Nachrüstkühlern die für die Karte geeignet sind ist es aber kein problem, sowohl die GPU als auch die RAMs und Spannungswandler mit Kühlkörpern zu versehen. Wenn dein Kühlermodell das nicht erlaubt solltest du es auf der Karte nicht dauerhaft verwenden.


----------



## Ion (16. August 2016)

*AW: V Ram Kühlung notwendig auf der Grafikkarte durch Heatsinks?*

Ich hatte schon unzählige Karten dessen Speicherbänke nicht passiv gekühlt waren. Man muss nur sicher stellen, dass aktiv Luft zum kühlen da ist.
Eine bessere Kühlung ist natürlich die bessere Wahl


----------



## Boardstein (16. August 2016)

*AW: V Ram Kühlung notwendig auf der Grafikkarte durch Heatsinks?*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Mein Zitat daraus ist es zu testen wie lange die Karte so durch hält und bei Problemen wieder auf den Originalen um zu rüsten.

Ich vermute der Temperaturwert ist gering höher wenn überhaupt.  Da ich mir nicht vorstellen kann das der Originalkühler großartig die Rams gekühlt hat geschweige denn die Gpu.

Sollten Schäden entstehen oder sie zum Totalsusfall kommen werde ich es hier berichten. 


Wünsche dir noch einen schönen Tag.


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. August 2016)

*AW: V Ram Kühlung notwendig auf der Grafikkarte durch Heatsinks?*

Die GPU hat aber im Gegensatz zum RAM Mechanismen um sich vor dem Tod durch Überhitzung zu bewahren, sprich die drosselt den takt und schaltet zur Not ganz ab.
Der RAM tut das nicht. Normalerweise läuft es (weil der RAM nur sehr wenig Wärme abgibt verglichen mit einer GPU) zwar auch ohne passive Kühler wie mein Kollege schon schrieb, dann ist der RAM aber dauerhaft an seiner Belastungsgrenze.

Im großen und ganzen dürfte eine Karte die eine heiße GPU und gekühlten RAM hat wesentlich länger überleben als eine Karte mit kühler GPU und ungekühltem RAM. Nicht nur, weil die GPU sich selbst vor überhitzung schützen kann sondern auch weil vRAM von Natur aus sehr viel empfindlicher als eine GPU ist (nahezu alle Karten die kaputt gehen sterben an kaputtem vRAM oder an kaputten Spannungswandlern, die GPU selbst geht nur in den seltensten Fällen kaputt).


----------



## Boardstein (16. August 2016)

*AW: V Ram Kühlung notwendig auf der Grafikkarte durch Heatsinks?*

Dann werde ich wieder auf den originalen Kühler umbauen.

Danke für die Antworten.


----------



## alf81 (17. August 2016)

*AW: V Ram Kühlung notwendig auf der Grafikkarte durch Heatsinks?*

schau dir die Geforce Titan X an da ist der speicher auch nicht gekühlt.
Geforce GTX Titan X im Test: Top, aber teuer [Test der Woche] - Bildergalerie, Bild 11


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. August 2016)

*AW: V Ram Kühlung notwendig auf der Grafikkarte durch Heatsinks?*



alf81 schrieb:


> schau dir die Geforce Titan X an da ist der speicher auch nicht gekühlt.
> Geforce GTX Titan X im Test: Top, aber teuer [Test der Woche] - Bildergalerie, Bild 11



UNd das hier ist das Ergebnis:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



an die 90°C heiße Speicherchips im offenen Testaufbau (!), vermutlich dreistellig im geschlossenen Case. Ja, funktioniert notfalls - aber gesund ist was anderes.


----------



## alf81 (17. August 2016)

*AW: V Ram Kühlung notwendig auf der Grafikkarte durch Heatsinks?*

na ja bei ihm pustet ja noch der Accelero drauf.
hier meine 1080


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. August 2016)

*AW: V Ram Kühlung notwendig auf der Grafikkarte durch Heatsinks?*

Dann ists ja ok (wie ich im Post ganz oben schon erwähnt habe), dann kommt man wenigstens nicht in die ganz heißen Bereiche.


----------



## Chimera (18. August 2016)

*AW: V Ram Kühlung notwendig auf der Grafikkarte durch Heatsinks?*

Tip: falls die originalen Kühlerchen wegen den recht hohen Lamellen nicht passen, dann bestell dir einfach z.B. beim Conrad das RAM Kühlerset von Akasa: Arbeitsspeicher-Kuhler Akasa AK-VMC01-BK (L x B x H) 13 x 13 x 4 mm auf conrad.de bestellen | 000870611. Hatte auch schon bei 2 Kühlern, dass die beigelegten Kühlerchen beim RAM wegen der Befestigungsplatte nicht passten, also holte ich mir diese von Akasa (die eben mit 4mm nicht so hoch sind) und klebte diese an die knappen Stellen. Funzte gut und wohl besser als ohne


----------



## Boardstein (19. August 2016)

*AW: V Ram Kühlung notwendig auf der Grafikkarte durch Heatsinks?*

Vielen lieben Dank an alle die geantwortet haben.

Wie ich mich nun entscheide welchen Kühler wie zu handhaben, muss ich erst einmal schauen wenn ich wieder Zeit zum basteln habe. Sicherlich wäre mir der Arctic das liebste mit den über den Post empfohlenen Ram Kühlerset was sehr niedrig baut.

Ich wünsche allen ein schönes Wochenende.


----------



## rolfdafiftynine (20. August 2016)

*AW: V Ram Kühlung notwendig auf der Grafikkarte durch Heatsinks?*

Wäre mit den VRMs besonders vorsichtig. Die sollten auf jeden Fall im Luftstrom liegen meiner Meinung nach.


----------

